# Bluescreen: IRQL_not_less_or_equal - STOP: 0x0000000A



## Marki99 (14. April 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,

seit einem Jahr läuft nun dieses System mit Windows 7, da trat plötzlich dieser Fehler auf:

Bluescreen: IRQL_not_less_or_equal - STOP: 0x0000000A ( siehe Fotos )

Windows 7 lässt sich nach mehrmaligen Bluescreens starten, jedoch ist der IE und der Firefox nicht funktionstüchtig.
Beide Programme hängen sich auf. Bei allen anderen Programmen und Funktionen konnte ich keine Beeinträchtigung feststellen.



Folgende Ursachen fallen mir ein:

Windows 7 SP1 installiert und dann wieder deinstalliert, da ich Probleme damit hatte. ( PC ließ sich nicht mehr booten )

RAM übertaktet auf 4-4-4-12 ( läuft aber so schon seit mehreren Jahren, auch auf anderen Boards )
--> siehe Bild

Ich habe mir auch folgende Seiten schon angeschaut, wie ich den Blue Screen dann aber genau entschlüsseln kann ist mir unklar.
Fehlermeldung “IRQL_not_less_or_equal” plus Lösung: Was bedeutet der Fehler, wie beseitigt man die Ursache? | Tipps, Tricks & Kniffe

Lässt sich eine Neuinstallation verhindern?


----------



## rAveN_13 (14. April 2011)

Sämtliche Übertaktungen rückgängig machen. Speicher - Modul für Modul - auf Fehler überprüfen (Memtest86.com - Memory Diagnostic)

Temps. überprüfen.


----------



## simpel1970 (14. April 2011)

Werte dann noch den/die Bluescreens aus (bzw. die crash dumps, die aufgezeichnet wurden). Anleitung siehe Signatur. Stop 0x0A Bluescreens werden i.d.R. durch fehlerhafte Treiber ausgelöst. Sollte ein fehlerhafter Treiber bei dir die Fehlerursache sein, kann das durch die Auwertung aufgedeckt werden.

Für die RAM Überprüfung würde ich Memtest86+ nehmen: http://www.memtest.org/#downiso


----------



## Marki99 (16. April 2011)

Danke Erstmal für eure schnelle Hilfe 


Hab nun das Programm installiert:

Im Anhang befindet sich mal eine Dump Datei als Beispiel. Passt das so?

Kann ich auch alle Dump Dateien auf einmal öffnen und auswerten lassen? Kann ich die Auswertung auch speichern anstatt diese zu kopieren und dann in .pdf umzuwandeln?

Soll ich alle Dump Dateien posten oder nur die letzten Paar?


----------



## simpel1970 (17. April 2011)

Bei dieser Auswertung ist kein Treiber als Ursache ersichtlich. Sieht eher nach Speicher Problemen (vermutlich durch die Übertaktung?!) aus.

Die Dump Dateien kannst du immer nur einzeln auswerten. Alle auf einmal geht nicht. Es würde auch ausreichen diese als Textdatei zu kopieren. Die einfachste Methode die Auswertung zu posten ist über das kopieren.


----------



## Marki99 (27. April 2011)

Hi zusammen,

sorry dass es solange gedauert hat, bin einfach nicht dazu gekommen.

Ich habe im Bios nachgeschaut ob meine beiden Corsair DDR-2 Module übertaktet sind, sind sie aber nicht es steht alles auf "Auto"

Ich habe dann meinen Ram zum testen mal übertaktet so wie damals in der Zeitschrift von PCGH vorgeschlagen.
Auf 4-4-4-12 mit 2T und als DDR2-800

Nachdem speichern der Einstellungen startete dann mein PC gar nicht mehr 
Bekam als AMI Bios Post Code die Zahl 13 angezeigt --> Early POST intialization of chipset registers

Nachdem ich im Internet keine Lösung zur Behebung des Fehlers fand, habe ich einen Clear CMOS Header durchgeführt. 
Dann ist mein Bios auch gleich wieder auf die Standard Einstellungen zurückgesetzt. ( Das schließt dann ein Speicher Problem aufgrund Übertaktung aus oder? )

Ich habe hier nochmals die 2 aktuelle MiniDump Auswertungen angehängt, beide von heute. ( Die eine hat nur das Datum von 2007, da mein Bios die aktuelle Zeit noch nicht hatte ) ( Meine .txt Dateien wollte der Uploader nicht annehmen, deswegen wieder als .pdf )

Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen?

EDIT:

MemTest lief 1,5 h ohne einen Fehler zu finden.


----------



## simpel1970 (28. April 2011)

Mache bitte ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, Memory und SPD). Der Verdacht -Problem mit dem Speichermanagement- erhärtet sich.

Installiere die aktuellsten Chipsatztreiber für dein Motherboard. Wenn es das MSI in deiner Signatur ist, diese Treiber: Intel Chipsatztreiber Download - ComputerBase (3/4/5/6/800/900 Series Chipsets (EXE)).


----------



## Marki99 (28. April 2011)

Signatur passt nicht mehr, habe jetzt ein folgendes Motherboard drin:

Motherboard Name Biostar TPower I45 (2 PCI, 2 PCI-E x1, 2 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio,
Gigabit LAN)
Motherboard Chipsatz Intel Eaglelake P45

Screenshots kann ich dir erst heute Abend gegen 17.30 Uhr machen, im 1. Post habe ich noch eine komplette Auswertung von Everest als pdf-Datei angehängt. Da gibt es auch die gewünschten Unterpunkte u.a. SPD auf Seite 14.
Aber du bekommst aufjedenfall so schnell wie möglich die gewünschten Screenshots.

Bezüglich Motherboard:

BIOSTAR :: TPower I45 :: Overview

Passen die deine o.g. Treiber trotzdem für das Biostar? Auf der Hersteller Website werden veraltete vom Jan. 2010 angeboten.


----------



## simpel1970 (28. April 2011)

> Intel P45+ICH10R chipset


 
Ist der gleiche Chipsatz, die verlinkten Treiber passen.

Es ist alles dabei beim Everest-Report (war nur zu bequem zum durchstöber der 119 Seiten )).

Stelle im Bios die RAM wie folgt ein: 5-5-5-18, Spannung fix auf 2,1 - 2,2V.
RAM Frequenz zunächst auf 400mhz einstellen, bleiben die Probleme die Frequenz auf 333mhz absenken (alle anderen Einstellungen aber so lassen).

Des weiteren teset die Einstellung "DDR2 Enhanced Mode" [Disabled].


----------



## Marki99 (28. April 2011)

Als erstes die neuen Treiber installieren und dann die Werte im Bios ändern oder in welcher Reihenfolge soll ich das ganze angehen?


----------



## simpel1970 (28. April 2011)

Erst mal die Treiber installieren, sollte das nicht helfen (davon gehe ich mal aus) ändere die Werte im Bios.


----------



## Marki99 (28. April 2011)

Hab den aktuellen Treiber installiert, vorerst kamen keine BlueScreens.

Aber mein IE + Firefox gehen immer noch nicht.

Firefox startet einfach gar nicht
IE startet zwar und frägt ob er die letzte Sitzung wiederherstellen soll, egal was man anklickt danach kommt "keine Rückmeldung" mehr.

Einstellungen im Bios habe ich noch keine vorgenommen.

EDIT:

Hab den Firefox neuinstalliert und beim 1. Mal starten funktioniert dieser, nachdem schließen und wieder starten des Firefox funktioniert dieser nicht mehr. ( selbes Problem wie oben )

Jetzt hatte ich wieder einen BlueScreen: System Service Exception

Danach startete Windows wieder normal, Firefox funktionierte 1x, nach dem schließen geht er nicht mehr.


----------



## Marki99 (28. April 2011)

So habe jetzt mal die Werte im Bios eingestellt, bis jetzt hatte ich keine BlueScreens mehr.

Firefox 4.0 hat wieder teilweise funktioniert, bin dann auf web.de und gmx.de

Jedesmal wenn ich mich einlogge kommt, die Seite ist nicht sicher ( Meldung von Firefox dass das Zertifikat nicht passt )
Mit meinem Laptop habe ich das Problem nicht ( Gleicher Firefox + Windows )

--> siehe angehängtes Bild

Schaut das nach einem Virus aus? Oder ist mein Windows 7 nur kaputt? Wie soll ich weitermachen?


----------



## Marki99 (28. April 2011)

Lag wohl daran, dass meine Systemdatum nicht mit der vom web.de Server übereinstimmte.

Aber Firefox lässt sich weiterhin nur 1x starten
IE reagiert auch nicht normal. Starten / Beenden


----------



## simpel1970 (29. April 2011)

Welche Einstellungen hast du jetzt schon getestet? (Frequenz 400mhz - 333mhz; RAM Spannung; DDR2 Enhanced Mode)


----------



## Marki99 (29. April 2011)

Also ich habe gerade folgende Einstellung aktiviert:

5-5-5-18, Spannung ist auf 2,160 V ( Ich habe zur Standard Spannung 0,250 V dazugegeben )
DRam Frequenz auf "Auto" weil manuell kann ich nur den Bereich von 667Mhz bis 1333 Mhz einstellen.
Und Static tRead Value habe ich auf "Auto"

Und den DDR2 Enhanced Mode habe ich auf [Disabled]

*Blue Screens bekomme ich keine mehr, aber wie oben erwähnt funktioniert der Firefox / IE nicht richtig.*

Starten / Beenden meistens nur 1x möglich
Manchmal startet Firefox auch gar nicht nach einem Neustart.
IE hängt sich beim 2. Mal öffnen auf.

Aber der Ram hat doch eigentlich nichts damit zu tun ob der Firefox/ IE geht oder? Die anderen Programme funktionieren einwandfrei.

EDIT:
Also ich sehe als Lösung nur noch eine Neuinstallation, ich wüsste nicht wie ich die Software Probleme in Griff bekommen soll.


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Mai 2011)

Wenn die anderen Programme und auch das System einwandfrei laufen (bis auf IE und FF) liegt das sicherlich nicht am RAM, da hast du völlig recht.
Ich würde daher auch eine Neuinstallation vornehmen.


----------



## Marki99 (2. Mai 2011)

Okay, das werde ich machen.

Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Mai 2011)

Gern geschehen 

...ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass die Neuinstallation die Probleme beseitigt. Gib bescheid, wenn alles geklappt hat.


----------



## Marki99 (7. Mai 2011)

Neuinstallation hat geklappt, inklusive SP1.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Mai 2011)

Prima


----------



## labantub (23. Februar 2015)

I had a recurring STOP 0x0000000A and traced it to a bad USB hub drivers

How To Fix Stop:0x0000000A IRQL_NOT_LESS_THAN_EQUAL ? | DESKDECODE.COM


----------

